# Bonaflied Bones



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Aw, poor Jacque. :'( Great fish tale and catch! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] I await part 2 with anticipation.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

great report! BTW if you use this code...


```
[media]http://vid227.photobucket.com/albums/dd146/flyfshrmn82/MVI_0445.flv[/media]
```
it will put the vid right in your post like this!

Cheers!

[media]http://vid227.photobucket.com/albums/dd146/flyfshrmn82/MVI_0445.flv[/media]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Jan


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

great story!! almost as good as haMm3rs  : congrats on hooking up with that bone  sometimes i talk to my bait too   its good to know i'm not alone  :-[


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> sometimes i talk to my bait too   its good to know i'm not alone  :-[


 ;D I talk to my arties sometimes, which aren't even alive. I think that's even worse.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > sometimes i talk to my bait too   its good to know i'm not alone  :-[
> 
> 
> ;D I talk to my arties sometimes, which aren't even alive. I think that's even worse.


ok, i admit to talking to live bait ok  but talking to a piece if plastic???? i'm not so sure i would admit that on a public forum [smiley=afro.gif]
[smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's all right to talk to your bait, lures, the fish or your boat,
in fact, verbally abusing your outboard makes it run better.
But if they start talking back, seek professional help.
Or else get a good video camera and record it.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I strike fear deep in the hearts of my baits (live or dead) to let them know that I am their master.  Only after realizing that it does make a difference have I become a true :-/.......master baiter.  ;D


----------

